# حصريا ًأحدث إصدار من الياهو Yahoo! Messenger 9.0.0.2124 بتحديثات هامة



## PETER_OSCAR (3 فبراير 2009)

إسم البرنامج :

Yahoo! Messenger 9.0.0.2124

وصف البرنامج :

برنامج رائع يسمح لك محادثة و مشاهدة الأصدقاء عبر الإنترنت وإرسال
رسائل فورية لهم . كما يلفت انتباهك الى جديد البريد الالكتروني في بريد ياهو أو حسابات شخصية
على ياهو.
Yahoo Messenger يعرض دعم الجدار الناري و يكون في وضع استعداد حتى يتم اعتماد
الاتصال بالإنترنت ، له القدرة على حفظ و طباعة المحادثات الخاصة بك ، مع واجهة تفاعلية توفر
الوصول السريع إلى مخزون المفضلة (favorite stocks)، الأخبار والرياضة .
من الخصائص الأخرى القدرة على إنشاء غرفة دردشة آليا ، تنبيهات سعر الاسهم ، وإرسال الرسائل
إلى الأصدقاء (حتى لو لم يكونوا متصلين بالانترنت في ذلك الوقت) ، والعديد من الميزات الاخرى.....

http://www.plusshare.com/download.php?file=20443d450047d69041d35a179219c5ca


----------



## amad_almalk (4 فبراير 2009)

برنامج رائع

مرسيىىىىىىىىىىىى علي البرنامج

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ميرنا (18 أغسطس 2009)

ايه الاشتغالة دى انا ضغط على السايت مش شغال ​


----------



## Coptic Mena (18 أغسطس 2009)

*شكرا على البرنامج يا بيتر بس البرنامج دة بجانب شكلة الجميل

 واللى متغير تماما عن القديم 7 و 8 هو انة بيهنج شوية وبيرجع زى

 ماكان دة عيب كان بيحصل عندى وللمعرفة مش من النسخة اللى

 عندى لانى نزلت نسخة من الموقع الرسمى للشركة وبرضة نفس

 العيب*​


----------



## ميرنا (18 أغسطس 2009)

الله متفهمونا يجدعان هو السايت شغال وانا جهاز مخرف ولا ايه


----------



## PETER_OSCAR (18 أغسطس 2009)

ميرنا قال:


> الله متفهمونا يجدعان هو السايت شغال وانا جهاز مخرف ولا ايه



*شكرا على مروريك ميرن بس السايت شغال 100%100*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (18 أغسطس 2009)

اها الموقع شغال كويس 
بس انا لسة مش جربت النسخة
ميرسى ليك يا بيتر ​


----------



## kalimooo (18 أغسطس 2009)

مش شغال الموقع يا بيتر

يعني لو اشتغل عند احد

ممكن عند التاني لا يعمل

لو تقدر ترفعه على غير موقع


----------



## johna&jesus (18 أغسطس 2009)

_مجهود رائع بس هو مش شغال _​


----------



## PETER_OSCAR (18 أغسطس 2009)

*ميرسى على مروركم  و انا رفعة البرنامج على موقع الرابيد شير ودة اللينك بتاع البرنامج *
http://rapidshare.com/files/268839550/MyEgy.CoM_Yahoo-21_Messenger_9.0.0.2124_By_MR_-21_HERO.rar.html


----------



## PETER_OSCAR (18 أغسطس 2009)

كليمو قال:


> مش شغال الموقع يا بيتر
> 
> يعني لو اشتغل عند احد
> 
> ...



*ميرسى على مروك وانا رفعة البرنلمج على الرابيد شير*


----------



## bisho8 (1 سبتمبر 2009)

اشكرك على المجهود الرائع والى مزيد من التقدم


----------

